# Girls who circumcised their boys



## MUM0FTW0

I am asking this because it was done completely different than how it was with my first son..so now I have questions

For girls who circumcised their boys:

When did you start giving them regular baths besides sponge baths

How long did you put the vaseline in the diaper

And how long did you avoid using standard baby wipes?

With my first,his penis was wrapped in a cast until it was healed and I didnt have to worry about any of these issues but yesterday I went to go change Kingston and it was completely un-wrapped,and just out in the open:wacko:

So any help/advice on those things would be great:flower:


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

I'm in Canada and only have one son so only have been through this once but my sons was completely out in the open and i waited about a week for everything, regular bath, baby wipes and stopped putting Vaseline in his diaper, maybe it was longer for the Vaseline, i know i did it for a while.


----------



## kittycat18

I honestly wouldn't post about this topic. It's extremely controversial on this forum and never ends well. Probably because this is a UK dominated forum and over here, female circumcision is illegal and male circumcision is more or less illegal. It will not be funded under the NHS (National Health Service) unless your son has a genuine medical condition that can only be treated with circumcision after the failure of other various treatments such as anti-biotics. You will have to look extremely hard here to find a Doctor that will even perform the surgery for religious reasons :flow:


----------



## ashleypauline

for kaiden id put the vaseline on the gauze given to me and then put it over his penis and close the diaper up...did it until i went to the drs when he was 5 days old and she told me it was healing amazingly and no longer needed it...i think i continued thou until he was a week old. as for regular wipes i started using them as soon as i got home and also he started having a regular bath as soon as his cord fell out =] message me if you have any other questions


----------



## Miss Ashley

kittycat18 said:


> I honestly wouldn't post about this topic. It's extremely controversial on this forum and never ends well. Probably because this is a UK dominated forum and over here, female circumcision is illegal and male circumcision is more or less illegal. It will not be funded under the NHS (National Health Service) unless your son has a genuine medical condition that can only be treated with circumcision after the failure of other various treatments such as anti-biotics. You will have to look extremely hard here to find a Doctor that will even perform the surgery for religious reasons :flow:

Female circumcision does not occur in the states/Canada but over here male circumcision is sometimes personal choice/sometimes religious choice and is rather common. I wouldn't suggest for a poster to NOT post about a specific topic of inquiry just because it may not be what you are accustomed to. This board is meant for individuals in like situations to offer advice to one another. I don't think topics should be left out just because of a minor difference in cultural opinions/beliefs.


----------



## kittycat18

Miss Ashley said:


> Female circumcision does not occur in the states/Canada but over here male circumcision is sometimes personal choice/sometimes religious choice and is rather common. I wouldn't suggest for a poster to NOT post about a specific topic of inquiry just because it may not be what you are accustomed to. This board is meant for individuals in like situations to offer advice to one another. I don't think topics should be left out just because of a minor difference in cultural opinions/beliefs.

You have completely misinterpreted what I have just said. I have simply advised the OP that topics like these can and always do get extremely heated on this forum. I have been a member for a while and in my time I have seen a LOT of these threads and posters have been asked not to post the "should I circumcise" thread because on a forum like this with so many people there is a huge difference in opinion :thumbup:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Oh no no no,ill post what I damn will please and if some irritable souls wanna shit their pants about it then let em:kiss:

I didn't post "HEY who supports the fact I circumcised my son?" So I wasn't asking for OPINIONS simply because I couldn't giva fuck less about what people think of me or my parenting. I asked because there ARE girls who have circumcised their boys because in places like where I am....IT IS COMMON! 

What's done is done,my sons are infact circumcised and I needed advise...if people wanna judge...cool,I'm sure I could find plenty to judge you about but its not my damn place and I already know we are all worlds apart on views or how to parent...I know topics like that get heated...bit this isn't one of them. it said "girls who circumcised their boys...if that doesn't apply to you then shut up :flow:


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

kittycat18 said:


> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> Female circumcision does not occur in the states/Canada but over here male circumcision is sometimes personal choice/sometimes religious choice and is rather common. I wouldn't suggest for a poster to NOT post about a specific topic of inquiry just because it may not be what you are accustomed to. This board is meant for individuals in like situations to offer advice to one another. I don't think topics should be left out just because of a minor difference in cultural opinions/beliefs.
> 
> You have completely misinterpreted what I have just said. I have simply advised the OP that topics like these can and always do get extremely heated on this forum. I have been a member for a while and in my time I have seen a LOT of these threads and posters have been asked not to post the "should I circumcise" thread because on a forum like this with so many people there is a huge difference in opinion :thumbup:Click to expand...

I understand that the 'should i circumcise" threads get very heated but this thread is not about whether she should or not, she already has and it was different from her first sons so she is asking for people who have also done it and to what they did for after care.


----------



## kittycat18

If you have read both of my posts then you will see that I did not say that you weren't "allowed" to post threads in relation to circumcision but simply warning that any threads that do mention it can get extremely heated with a difference in opinion. Nowhere in my original post or further post did I state that I didn't agree with Circumcision or made accusations about your parenting abilities. I haven't stated my opinion on it, only a fact that it isn't common here which causes negative reactions from UK members.

I'm not even going to respond to your post as it is very dramatic in comparison to my own. I haven't judged nor attacked anyone so why you would feel the need to act in such a defensive way is entirely beyond me.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Wasn't directing all that towards you...you said UK members may have something to say about it and that's who I was directing it towards...and also stating the fact that I'm sick of people thinking they can go around and make people feel like they are not welcome to post what they want given that it fits the section accordingly.

I've been asked to not post certain things or move It to another area because THEY didn't agree with it,and the fact that I'm a member just like everyone else gives me the right to tell those individuals to shove it up their ass :kiss:

so once again,not directed all at you..to those who wanna bash other peoples decision because we all have different views:thumbup:


----------



## tasha41

Members do not have the right to tell other members to "shove it up their ass" ... just to clarify... this thread seems pretty tame, let's try to keep it that way please, ladies.


----------



## Wobbles

I've made the decision to close this thread, you may NOT repost it.

I don't find your forum activity acceptable or justified. I'm
More than sure the members reply wasn't meant to offend (although please remember BnB probably has a close to equal divide in countries including the mod team).


----------

